# PRO HOPPER HYDRAULICS



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

*THE NEW ADDRESS IS:
16126 WYANDOTTE ST 
VAN NUYS CA 91406
818-901-6100*


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

vegas says congrats.................and hurry the hell up we need parts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

LVR, Great lookin' ride. Some real LV show action!!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Cool hope the new loc works out. Now BACK TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Glad you moved off of "cantlay" street


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok ok....now I need some pumps!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

sence u guys have moved did u improve your gf2 pump heads or are they still blowing seals like usual and alot of people have been gettin batches of bad gf2 are u goin to atleast hook them up with a discount


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulation for your new place. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Pro Hopper all the way.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Holla at me armin on my celly !


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

word,il be calling soon :biggrin:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

bring back the gold 5 ton coils


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Sep 1 2009, 10:25 AM~14947392
> *sence u guys have moved did u improve your gf2 pump heads or are they still blowing seals like usual and alot of people have been gettin batches of bad gf2 are u goin to atleast hook them up with a discount
> *


THEY OWE ME FOR ATLEAST 5 PUMPHEADS :angry:


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Sep 1 2009, 10:25 AM~14947392
> *sence u guys have moved did u improve your gf2 pump heads or are they still blowing seals like usual and alot of people have been gettin batches of bad gf2 are u goin to atleast hook them up with a discount
> *



they should man up and replace all the old faulty guniea pig units with brand new pump heads.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

so a bigger place. will you guys be shooting porn at the new shop? :buttkick:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 1 2009, 07:19 PM~14950713
> *so a bigger place. will you guys be shooting porn at the new shop? :buttkick:
> *


i do recall hearing something about prostitutes


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Aug 31 2009, 10:13 PM~14942944
> *THE NEW ADDRESS IS:
> 16126 WYANDOTTE ST
> VAN NUYS CA 91406
> ...


Post pic's of the new place...


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

whats up with the h.d. solenoids been waiting on those 4 a LONG TIME?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 05:25 PM~14950777
> *i do recall hearing something about prostitutes
> *



:0


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 1 2009, 06:04 PM~14950567
> *THEY OWE ME FOR ATLEAST 5 PUMPHEADS  :angry:
> *


and mee some broken coils snapped !!!! no gilbert they were not welded to the cups just broken parts


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

broken coils????now thats a first....only time ive ever seen someone break coils? is welding the cups to them....how do you break a coil...ans which ones were they


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2009, 08:55 PM~14954263
> *broken coils????now thats a first....only time ive ever seen someone break coils? is welding the cups to them....how do you break a coil...ans which ones were they
> *


HOW LONG U BEEN IN THE GAME?????????????


COILS HAVE SNAPPED B4...............FROM DIFFERENT COMPANIES AS WELL...........


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

ive been in the game since 1990...and i promise ive never seen a straight up broken coil.....only time ive ever broken a coil is when i welded the cups to them...and those were the old reds white coils...


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 1 2009, 08:30 AM~14946388
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



What Up Homie? How You Been?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 1 2009, 05:48 AM~14945422
> *Cool hope the new loc works out.  Now BACK TO WORK :biggrin:
> *




THANKS ROB! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Sep 1 2009, 06:40 PM~14952401
> *Post pic's of the new place...
> *




*PICS COMING SOON! *


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

dont forget to post up new vids too.


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 1 2009, 10:58 PM~14955883
> *PICS COMING SOON!
> *


we will donate a new phone system :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2009, 11:30 PM~14956107
> *we will donate a new phone system :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WE HAVE BEEN MOVING I AM SENDING YOU STUFF OUT. WE WILL BE OFFICIALLY OPEN THE SECOND WEEK OF SEPT.


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

watz the special saco motor price i need one A.S.A.P


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 2 2009, 12:31 AM~14956353
> *Sweet!
> *



Sup Fool?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Sep 2 2009, 12:32 AM~14956356
> *watz the special saco motor price i need one A.S.A.P
> *



Grand opening Saco Motors Specials Coming Soon!


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 1 2009, 11:08 PM~14954455
> *HOW LONG U BEEN IN THE GAME?????????????
> COILS HAVE SNAPPED B4...............FROM DIFFERENT COMPANIES AS WELL...........
> *


yup i have had a 2 ton coil go out on me while 3wheelin and a 3 1/2 ton brake while chippin no more then 20 inches so coils do break


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Sep 1 2009, 06:43 PM~14952442
> *whats up with the h.d. solenoids been waiting on those 4 a LONG TIME?
> *


????


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 1 2009, 11:50 PM~14955806
> *THANKS ROB!  :thumbsup:
> *


No prob now back to work or no pie 4 u :biggrin: the shop is twice the size as the old one right??


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 2 2009, 12:37 AM~14956374
> *Grand opening Saco Motors Specials Coming Soon!
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Sep 2 2009, 02:32 AM~14956356
> *watz the special saco motor price i need one A.S.A.P
> *


X2


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2009, 08:55 PM~14954263
> *broken coils????now thats a first....only time ive ever seen someone break coils? is welding the cups to them....how do you break a coil...ans which ones were they
> *


I am far from being veteran Hopper but i had a set of fresh coils on my truck running 8 Batts and a single BMH Piston hitting mid 50's i was hitting it for the second time after just settling everything in and Snap coil broke and sent a piece flying out. So in my opinion ya some Coils break and it wasnt the first time seeing a coil break.


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Sep 2 2009, 12:53 PM~14959281
> *I am far from being veteran Hopper but i had a set of fresh coils on my truck running 8 Batts and a single BMH Piston hitting mid 50's i was hitting it for the second time after just settling everything in and Snap coil broke and sent a piece flying out. So in my opinion ya some Coils break and it wasnt the first time seeing a coil break.
> *


and it more then likely wont be the last time u see on snap either homie


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Sep 2 2009, 12:53 PM~14959281
> *I am far from being veteran Hopper but i had a set of fresh coils on my truck running 8 Batts and a single BMH Piston hitting mid 50's i was hitting it for the second time after just settling everything in and Snap coil broke and sent a piece flying out. So in my opinion ya some Coils break and it wasnt the first time seeing a coil break.
> *


but hoppers will see that happin more then daily riders


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Sep 2 2009, 01:09 PM~14960671
> *and it more then likely wont be the last time u see on snap either homie
> *


Yup i hear you there!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 2 2009, 12:32 AM~14956355
> *WE HAVE BEEN MOVING I AM SENDING YOU STUFF OUT. WE WILL BE OFFICIALLY OPEN THE SECOND WEEK OF SEPT.
> *


shaaawweeeeeeettttttt


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 2 2009, 06:02 AM~14956976
> *No prob now back to work or no pie 4 u :biggrin: the shop is twice the size as the old one right??
> *


rob you gonna m,ake it out here in oct???


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Sep 1 2009, 06:43 PM~14952442
> *whats up with the h.d. solenoids been waiting on those 4 a LONG TIME?
> *



can one of you Prohopper guys answer that question for me.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 05:34 PM~14962602
> *rob you gonna m,ake it out here in oct???
> *


Dont know depends on if lrm gets off there ass and figures out how much it cost to get out there from here. I will def be there 4 the show but dont know if the hoppers will make it. I will also be there for sema first week of nov.


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

ah well its gonna be something else


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 2 2009, 07:47 PM~14963787
> *Dont know depends on if lrm gets off there ass and figures out how much it cost to get out there from here. I will def be there 4 the show but dont know if the hoppers will make it. I will also be there for sema first week of nov.
> *



you hitting up sema and then the AVN awards hehe


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

yo guys i live in glendale CA and am waiting for pro hopper to open so i can buy new pumps and wires, am also gana get new batteries like 8 of them. i was wodnering does anyone know where i can find a mechanic who can come replae my old pumps and do all the wiring from battery to battery..i think i know how to hook everything up but i dont wana mess anything up once pro hopper opens i need somone to come to my drivway and hook everything up ..


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Sep 2 2009, 11:20 PM~14966894
> * yo guys i live in Glendale CA and am waiting for pro hopper to open so i can buy new pumps and wires, am also gana get new batteries like 8 of them. i was wondering does anyone know where i can find a mechanic who can come replace my old pumps and do all the wiring from battery to battery..i think i know how to hook everything up but i don't wanna mess anything up once pro hopper opens i need someone to come to my driveway and hook everything up ..
> *





Come down to our new shop we can give some diagrams on how to and we will show you how to hook it up so you dont mess anything up. Thanks for the support.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Sep 2 2009, 05:37 PM~14963138
> *can one of you Prohopper guys answer that question for me.
> *


???????


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Nice so now i'll get my parts I ordered 3 weeks ago  Was worried I might have to cancel payment on the card. Hit me up with a tracking number... doubt you have to many shipments going to MA.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Sep 3 2009, 06:52 AM~14967975
> *???????
> *


whats your question


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Sep 3 2009, 06:52 AM~14967975
> *???????
> *


Can someone answer Homeboys question shit!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Hope I'm on your list of people to call back...I sent an e-mail on Monday, been trying to call every day. I need parts...I'm missing shows!!! :tears:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 3 2009, 11:17 AM~14969748
> *Hope I'm on your list of people to call back...I sent an e-mail on Monday, been trying to call every day.  I need parts...I'm missing shows!!! :tears:
> *


Me too.....got customers waiting for over three weeks on parts!!!! hno:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 3 2009, 10:30 AM~14969880
> *Me too.....got customers waiting for over three weeks on parts!!!!  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

i ordered 3 o-ring kits from pro hopper took 1 1/2 weeks to get and im in san diego, plus it was 10 for shipping like 2 ounces of rubber? and to top it off i odered the medium kit and the kits i recieved were way to small, and had 3 o rings, so now i am just gonna spend the extra few bucks with other places to recieve parts in a timely manner, oh and only got 1 answer when i called and the guy said ill call you back, that never happened and left messages and an email, and no response from anything :angry:


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

good luck with new location...    
Team pro Hopper ALL the way!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 3 2009, 04:04 PM~14973241
> *good luck with new location...
> Team pro Hopper ALL the way!
> *


about time you get on here dan..


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 1 2009, 11:08 PM~14954455
> *HOW LONG U BEEN IN THE GAME?????????????
> COILS HAVE SNAPPED B4...............FROM DIFFERENT COMPANIES AS WELL...........
> *


x2 , they worked great till that shit went down


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

so whats the saco special, buy one get one :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

me and a couple of the hommies were just there lastnight...! place looks great..! :biggrin: keep up the good work. that shit ALMOST made me go pro hopper.place is reall set up for everybody, and orders. good luck with the new shop... john (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop+Sep 1 2009, 06:43 PM~14952442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here it is


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

?????????????????


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop+Sep 1 2009, 06:43 PM~14952442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Is Mac and Jimmy Still there


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Sep 3 2009, 01:20 AM~14966894
> * yo guys i live in glendale CA and am waiting for pro hopper to open so i can buy new pumps and wires, am also gana get new batteries like 8 of them. i was wodnering does anyone know where i can find a mechanic who can come replae my old pumps and do all the wiring from battery to battery..i think i know how to hook everything up but i dont wana mess anything up once pro hopper opens i need somone to come to my drivway and hook everything up ..
> *




hey homie im tellin u the truth u need to get rid of pro hopper there customer servise sucks ass and the quality of parts these days suck pro hopper just isnt what it used to be i remember when u could call them and they would answer and help u out the best they could and they would get u the parts u ordered shipped and at ur house within the week but now they just out right fuckin suck if u read the articles on them they went down hill homie one guy recieved his pumps with both pump heads just sittin inside the tank not even bolted and on top of that the blocks wasnt tapped for the bolts to hold the pump head plus their g-force2 heads suck word of advise go with the PRO HOPPER STOPPER "BMH" u will get the best quality and great customer servise as well


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 3 2009, 11:01 AM~14968951
> *Nice so now i'll get my parts I ordered 3 weeks ago  Was worried I might have to cancel payment on the card. Hit me up with a tracking number... doubt you have to many shipments going to MA.
> *


hey homie im from rhode island and i switched to BMH thats the best thing i have done so u should just cancel the payment and order from BMH


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 3 2009, 12:17 PM~14969748
> *Hope I'm on your list of people to call back...I sent an e-mail on Monday, been trying to call every day.  I need parts...I'm missing shows!!! :tears:
> *


i hate to break it to you homie but u r goin to continue ti miss shows


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 3 2009, 02:22 PM~14970896
> *i ordered 3 o-ring kits from pro hopper took 1 1/2 weeks to get and im in san diego, plus it was 10 for shipping like 2 ounces of rubber? and to top it off i odered the medium kit and the kits i recieved were way to small, and had 3 o rings, so now i am just gonna spend the extra few bucks with other places to recieve parts in a timely manner, oh and only got 1 answer when i called and the guy said ill call you back, that never happened and left messages and an email, and no response from anything  :angry:
> *


Thats just a prime example of the customer servise and quality that u get from pro hopper now a days

sorry for all the replys i havent figured out how to work the multi quote yet but i guess im just having the same problem as pro hopper learning how to have good servise


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

even tho i dont like prohopper, call them up ask to speak to a manager and discuss your problems, explain exactly what happend, have all your documents ready incase they ask you order numbers etc..., 

talk calm and be professional. raging peple on the phone usually dont get anywhere.

If they are not willing to help you at ALL then I dont blame you for posting that stuff.

Tell them you are on layitlow and you want to post POSITIVE feedback for Prohopper, let them know that. Most companies will help you out, especially if you are willing to advertise and spread the good word.


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

well if i would have gotten to talk to someone besides the one time i would have asked to speak to a manager or someone, but, i believed the guy when he took my number and said he would call me back, but hey, a learning experience for me not to go to them again


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

i did talk calm to him the one time i got to talk to him. then he did the same thing to me he said he would call me back and he took my name and my email and no response so i just gave up on them and im def happy with the pumps i have now


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

yep, talked very calm the only time i did get to talk to him, dont remember the name or hell if he even said his name, but yes very bad customer service, and yeah i only spent 20 bucks but i wish after a week and a half i would have at least got the right o-rings, cuz i ordered the right size but whatever, im a seabee mechanic so i found plenty of o-rings in our shop, just gotta find those white plastice ones


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Sep 3 2009, 06:24 PM~14974055
> *so whats the saco special, buy one get one :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


If thats the case Im going to be filling up my truck


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well i cant bring my car to the shop becxause the front of the car is all the way on the floor i took the pumps out. i was wondering if pro hopper can send somone to glendale CA to fix and wire my shit ill buy all the equipment and ill pay.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Sep 4 2009, 12:52 AM~14976830
> *Is  Mac and Jimmy Still there
> *



Jimmy's the man :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

So whats the saco special.....I need 2


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Sep 5 2009, 10:38 PM~14993472
> *So whats the saco special.....I need 2
> *


x2...............


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Sep 5 2009, 07:11 PM~14991774
> *Jimmy's the man :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


yes they are both still there..


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Sep 3 2009, 09:52 PM~14976830
> *Is  Mac and Jimmy Still there
> *



Yes they are. :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Sep 5 2009, 10:38 PM~14993472
> *So whats the saco special.....I need 2
> *



I will post it up soon. Call us Tuesday for more info. Thanks


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 6 2009, 05:17 PM~14998369
> *I will post it up soon. Call us Tuesday for more info. Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Sep 1 2009, 06:43 PM~14952442
> *whats up with the h.d. solenoids been waiting on those 4 a LONG TIME?
> *




Great customer service you guys have. i posted question on a couple of pages and still no answer :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 6 2009, 08:11 PM~14998337
> *Yes they are.  :biggrin:
> *



whatsup Armin congrats on the new shop...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

what up armin give me a call :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

ttt for the new loc


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Sep 7 2009, 08:57 AM~15002604
> *Great customer service you guys have. i posted question on a couple of pages and still no answer  :uh:
> *


bro this is layitlow not pro hopper .com  call them :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

what up need 2 sacos are u gonna have any deals or what homie shipped to 77063?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Called and got a quick response on my items being shipped


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

DAMN, IT'S A LOT OF BITCH ASSNESS IN THIS TOPIC. KINDA REMINDS ME OF OUR CUSTOMERS THAT COMPLAIN ABOUT THEIR CAR BEIN FIXED UNDER WARRANTY AT THE DEALER I WORK AT :uh: 

I HAVENT HAD A PROBLEM WITH PROHOPPER AT ALL, ALWAYS GOOD TO ME. SAME WITH BMH. I ORDER WHATEVER PEOPLE WANT FROM THESE TWO PLACES AND HAVE HAD GOOD DEALINGS WITH BOTH.

I'M JUST GLAD THERE ARE SO MANY COMPANIES EVOLVING IN THE LOWRIDER GAME, AND TAKING THEIR FACILITIES TO BIGGER AND BETTER PLACES TO BETTER SERVE US LOWRIDERS.


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

yo is the owner of pro hopper armenian? (his name is armin)?


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Sep 8 2009, 08:41 PM~15022036
> *yo is the owner of pro hopper armenian? (his name is armin)?
> *


 is the shop open yet


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

i dono if its open or not but ive been waiting...i want to buy new pumps and stuff.


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

call...........the shop is open....its faster if you do it online


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 8 2009, 10:14 AM~15013299
> *bro this is layitlow not pro hopper .com  call them :biggrin:
> *


Get back to work u aint got no time to be on lil :biggrin:








Heres big ugly down in memphis this weekend. Still love hoppin that thing


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

sup rob.....


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Not much homboy just livin the dream.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

QUICK STOP 2 SHOW SOME LOV . FROM US THE LOWRIDER CONNECTION. JERSEY PA N FLORIDA.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

WUTZ UP ARMIN . !!! :wave: :wave: FROM US THE LC ... RUDY !!!!!


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Sep 9 2009, 11:43 PM~15035489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE U SERIOUS!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

so whats up with this saco special?


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Sep 10 2009, 04:24 PM~15042879
> *so whats up with this saco special?
> *


x2

I called and got the regular price quoted


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Sep 10 2009, 12:43 AM~15035489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does this guy have cornrows :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 10 2009, 09:01 PM~15045500
> *does this guy have cornrows :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL

"Check out my missing hubcap"


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

good luck


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

SACOS I NEED SACOS!!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 9 2009, 02:31 PM~15028382
> *Get back to work u aint got no time to be on lil :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Sep 10 2009, 05:24 PM~15042879
> *so whats up with this saco special?
> *



Sale on Saco's Starts Next Wednesday We have them in stock right now if you need them ASAP we are open Sat 9:00to 6:00 LET US KNOW 818-901-6100


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Sep 9 2009, 11:46 PM~15035508
> *WUTZ UP ARMIN . !!! :wave:  :wave: FROM US THE LC ... RUDY !!!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Sep 7 2009, 08:57 AM~15002604
> *Great customer service you guys have. i posted question on a couple of pages and still no answer  :uh:
> *



If you call me 8718-901-6100 I could answer you faster I am not logged on to layitlow all the time if you cant get through leave a message with your name and number and i will call you back. They have been ordered if I can get your number I can call you as soon as they arrive. Thanks


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Sep 8 2009, 09:41 PM~15022036
> *yo is the owner of pro hopper armenian? (his name is armin)?
> *



Its Armenian and No I'm not most of them spell it Armen not that it matters but thanks for asking though. :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Sep 8 2009, 11:09 PM~15023066
> *is the shop open yet
> *



Yes we are our new location is 

16126 Wyandotte St 
Van Nuys CA 91406 
818-901-6100


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

How much would the shipping be on 2 sacos to 93257?


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 11 2009, 09:10 PM~15057614
> *Its Armenian and No I'm not most of them spell it Armen not that it matters but thanks for asking though.  :biggrin:
> *


Actually, most Armenians I know spell it Armin.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Sep 9 2009, 11:43 PM~15035489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

lets see some pics of the new shop


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 11 2009, 10:10 PM~15057614
> *Its Armenian and No I'm not most of them spell it Armen not that it matters but thanks for asking though.  :biggrin:
> *


He"s bisa :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks Mac, and ProHopper


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Bump for the peeps at Pro Hopper


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 13 2009, 12:03 AM~15064502
> *He"s bisa :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :buttkick:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Rolled up in there today picked up two motors, cylinders and cups. :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

So whats the special? I'm going to be in tarzana on friday, so I want to take advantage....I need 2 motors


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Sep 16 2009, 08:36 PM~15103615
> *So whats the special? I'm going to be in tarzana on friday, so I want to take advantage....I need 2 motors
> *


*
 SACO COMPETITION MOTORS 
ONLY 75.00 LIMITED TIME 
SALE!!


JUST TO SHOW OUR APPRECIATION 
TO ALL OUR LOYAL CUSTOMERS 
THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT! *


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 16 2009, 10:09 PM~15105167
> *
> SACO COMPETITION MOTORS
> ONLY 75.00 LIMITED TIME
> ...


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 15 2009, 07:45 PM~15092635
> *Rolled up in there today picked up two motors, cylinders and cups. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Thanks Alex


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

Just wanted to support my Homies at PH!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Sep 17 2009, 12:57 PM~15108668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 16 2009, 11:09 PM~15105167
> *
> SACO COMPETITION MOTORS
> ONLY 75.00 LIMITED TIME
> ...


nice


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 17 2009, 12:12 PM~15109305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :h5:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

how much for 2 of those sacos shipped to 77055 and are they chrome???? pm me


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 17 2009, 05:25 PM~15111527
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



WHAT UP HAPPY? BEEN A MINUTE.


----------



## sik350 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 16 2009, 11:09 PM~15105167
> *
> SACO COMPETITION MOTORS
> ONLY 75.00 LIMITED TIME
> ...



How much shipppd to 93436? I need one asap!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

Armin call tom back..he needs parts for max d


----------



## da_six4 (May 27, 2009)

is ther anyway i can get a price on a two pump set up for my 64 ima need everything but the batteries


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

PRO HOPPER BABY!!! CHECKOUT THE DUMPS IN THE TAIL GATE!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I hope the product is better than the customer service :angry: Its like twisting an arm just to get a tracking #(had to call 3 times)...When I ordered last Tuesday I was guarenteed it would ship out the next morning and would be 2 to 3 days til delivery. He said it wouldnt be a problem cause it was in stock. Now today on the 3rd call I was told it was shipping out today cause only one of the cylinders were in stock.  Ive spoke to a couple different poeple so Im not sure which one dropped the ball. Not good fellas, not good at all. Should have just been honest from the start.

I hope this doesnt happen to anyone else


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

thanks for the parts armin,,got here right in time  
il call ya tomarow,for my 63 parts :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 1 2009, 04:19 PM~14950713
> *so a bigger place. will you guys be shooting porn at the new shop? :buttkick:
> *


i seen that fucking video the other day! that bitch can take it in the ass!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER+Sep 17 2009, 11:41 AM~15108559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SUCKS TWO DAY AFTER I BUY MY MOTORS YOU PULL THIS UNDER MY EYES.. LOL.... 
PRO HOPPER EQUIPED


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 18 2009, 11:25 AM~15119498
> *WHAT UP HAPPY? BEEN A MINUTE.
> *


im back now!!! ill be in the vegas after hop!!   with the black magic killer! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 24 2009, 08:12 AM~15172315
> *im back now!!! ill be in the vegas after hop!!     with the black magic killer! :biggrin:
> *


heppy i have places for you guys to park your shit if needed be...p.m me and ill shot you my number if you need it..........


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 24 2009, 08:12 AM~15172315
> *im back now!!! ill be in the vegas after hop!!     with the black magic killer! :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 Dats wat Im talkin bout!  :machinegun:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 21 2009, 07:24 PM~15144246
> *I hope the product is better than the customer service :angry: Its like twisting an arm just to get a tracking #(had to call 3 times)...When I ordered  last Tuesday I was guarenteed it would ship out the next morning and would be 2 to 3 days til delivery. He said it wouldnt be a problem cause it was in stock. Now today on the 3rd call I was told it was shipping out today cause only one of the cylinders were in stock.  Ive spoke to a couple different poeple so Im not sure which one dropped the ball. Not good fellas, not good at all. Should have just been honest from the start.
> 
> I hope this doesnt happen to anyone else
> *


Still havent recieved my package :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 24 2009, 10:01 AM~15174380
> *:0  :0  Dats wat Im talkin bout!    :machinegun:
> *


 uffin: :h5: :h5: let the hatting begin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 24 2009, 01:29 PM~15175542
> *Still havent recieved my package :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: Simply The Best


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 24 2009, 07:19 PM~15177324
> *:0
> *


Not good. What was promised to take no more than 3 days will be 10 days in the morning. :angry: And I have my doubts about it showing up then. 2 chrome cylinders, how hard could it be?!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

sucks homie i ordered 2 sacos and i called and got a tracking # right away and my motors are already in houston it shows so they should be here later this afternoon i just ordered this week so far so good on the customer serivice


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

oh yeah nothing better than to open a box and see 2 chrome sacos thanks again pro hopper quick ass shipping to only took 2 days to arrive from cali to tex :thumbsup:


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

how do i order those motors?


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

call pro hopper homie that simple


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Sep 24 2009, 08:34 PM~15177944
> *:biggrin: Simply The Best
> *



is this at the new shop or the old LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga+Sep 25 2009, 01:38 PM~15184406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out for you. Mine showed up today, I cant believe it took this long. :angry: I hope they are worth it


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

...


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Sep 25 2009, 01:27 PM~15185694
> *oh yeah nothing better than to open a box and see 2 chrome sacos thanks again pro hopper quick ass shipping to only took 2 days to arrive from cali to tex :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Nov 5 2009, 04:37 PM~15574247
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whats up homie


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

YOU GUYS GONNA HAVE ANY XMAS SPECIALS :biggrin: 
GONNA TAKE A TRIP OUT TO SO CAL. AND I WANT TO STOP BUY TO BUY SOME CYLINDERS,SPRINGS AND A MOTOR OR TWO


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 23 2009, 11:39 PM~15171228
> *No problem.. But I should have waited two days for the even better hook up on my motors....
> 
> YOU OWE ME SUCKA!!!!
> ...


 THIS CAR WAS AS THE SEMA SHOW


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Big Poppa (Feb 14, 2011)

need a price on a chrome pro hopper motor?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ANY PICS OF YOUR BASIC SYSTEM F.B.S.S. THANKS


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Where the HELL is prohopper!!!! 

:rant:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Are they the same as the old skool Saco.. I just replaced the last one I had it was 4yrs old.. How many batteries can you run to them???


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

call (818) 901-6100 Home of Saco PH :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> call (818) 901-6100 Home of Saco PH :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

[h=2]







HOP & CAR WASH FUNDRAISER IN PALMDALE 11/19[/h]_







FUNDRAISER BY HOW HIGH & ALL STARS, GOOD TIMES & DENA 4 LIFE_
How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.

WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 45318 SiERRA HWY & AVE I LANCASTER CA 93534
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861​


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PH will be there with Saco motors. $95 each every motor that's sold $10 will go to fundrasier to help out :h5:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> PH will be there with Saco motors. $95 each every motor that's sold $10 will go to fundrasier to help out :h5:


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Home of Saco & G-Force pump head


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

Called last week a few times shop still not open or :dunno:??? Need some parts..


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

milian70 said:


> Called last week a few times shop still not open or :dunno:??? Need some parts..


 Soon just geting every thing is in production now, it takes time to run cnc machines and to wait for othere deliverys. Stop by if close by :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://youtu.be/TouLbkjIwvI
Pro Hopper Home of Saco Motors & G-Force pump head


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## 213lowrider (Oct 17, 2007)

so is pro-hopper back open! up for business,


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Soon just geting every thing is in production now, it takes time to run cnc machines and to wait for othere deliverys. Stop by if close by :thumbsup:


 TTT (818) 901-6100


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://youtu.be/TouLbkjIwvI
> Pro Hopper Home of Saco Motors & G-Force pump head


 (818) 901-6100


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## joeyboy90210 (Feb 27, 2008)

*THANKS FOR HOOKING UP MY PARTNER TOMMY **Takahashi** AT POMONA YESTERDAY, GOING BACK TO JAPAN TO DO SOME DAMAGE NOW. LET US KNOW WHEN THE MACH'S COME IN* *WE'LL ARRANGE SHIPPING BACK HOME. LOOK FORWARD TO WORKING WITH PRO HOPPER THIS COMING YEAR**! *


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT :h5:


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

is pro hopper back open for buss???? all parts are available???


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

MR CADDY said:


> is pro hopper back open for buss???? all parts are available???


 Some parts are in. Just in are saco street, and saco e E stands for economy it would be a good price for every 1 It.s not for hopping but a good motor to have fun and not spend alot of money, times R tough! Saco e is the one on right side will






post price later.


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

anything besides motors? is that still the spot pro motorsports?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

since gear prices have gone up the roof, i decided to start using some of these g force gears i only used them once because at 96 volts the seal blows, is there a reason why the seal keep blowing up, or do i have to torque it?, BTW, they are good gears


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

*Saco*

Saco E $72






Saco $95






Saco street $85 pay pal


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

guess i will answer my own ? all u have is motors for sale, thx


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BIG E 602 said:


> guess i will answer my own ? all u have is motors for sale, thx


 Yes thier is G-Force gear pistons a few othere things but no shiping yet or pm, call (818) 471-5820 Pay pal


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco E $72
> View attachment 410336
> Saco $95
> View attachment 410337
> ...


 TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

I was wondering is pro hopper still around? If so does anybody have the contact info? Thanks


----------

